

The Wire is to The Sopranos as a feed reader is to ______ - voidfiles
http://www.rumproarious.com/2013/06/17/network-thinking-in-tv/

======
ChikkaChiChi
A tweet.

Mostly because this title will garner more debate about The Wire v. The
Sopranos than feed readers.

Feed readers aren't being killed off because they lack usefulness. They are
being killed off because its tougher to drive traffic to your particular
ecosystem if people can pre-screen why they want to visit in the first place.

Facebook and Twitter continue to lead the charge on locking out their data in
the post 'Web 2.0' world and Google is simply following the trend.

RSS is useful and pragmatic. RSS is not a currency printing machine for the
sites that have to provide feeds ergo it goes.

Sad, really.

~~~
voidfiles
Content owners don't make feed readers. If they didn't want people to pre-
screen content they could just get rid of their RSS feeds altogether. They
haven't done that. They clearly find some value to users being able to find
their content through RSS, so I don't think this is why feed readers have
failed to breakout.

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
If Google cannot monetize Reader in its current form and Google effectively
loses money because those same pages have Google ads on them that aren't being
viewed; then Google has no incentive to keep running Google Reader.

